# Getting a 55 gallon Saturday.



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

So it's official, Saturday I will be getting a 55 gallon fish tank with everything in it, including 4 gold fish lol. Oh and its for FREE. It has plants, lights, heaters, filter, gravel, caves, a gravel siphon, big old fancy wooden stand and just yeah. I'm not sure what all I'm going to do with it yet. I'll probably keep the goldfish until I can find them homes on craigslist with local people. Apparently their pretty big. I'm not sure how I want to approach this with my landlord though. It's a big enough tank to use up extra water so I might be giving him extra money to keep it. Unless we decide we can't keep it. I guess I'm looking for ideas for a nice tank thats not to stocked so I can maybe save on some serious water changes. Any Ideas? I'll post pictures when I get it for sure and pictures of the goldies.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

6 angel fish? :3
Wouldn't be THAT bad planted and with no other fish, they'll get nice and big and will fill the tank enough on their own so it won't seem empty.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Have any idea just how hard your water is? That will give us a general direction in which to look.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I have pretty hard water. Sorry it took so long I was at work


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I guess I kinda want to stay away from angle fish, in the off chance they pair off and breed. Maybe a few sets of schooling fish; bottom level, middle and top level if I could.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Rainbowfish tend to do well in harder water and a 55 gallon would definitely be big enough to house a school of one of the small-medium sized species. Celebes rainbowfish are also absolutely beautiful and do well in harder water.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright sweet. I thought about those but I don't know where I'll get them. I might be able to get a LPS to order some. I'm going to make a post over in tropical fish keeping as well. I realize now I probably should have started there but I'm on here more lol.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Cichlids are another possibility in very hard water. I work more with soft water fish, so I can't be of too much help with hard water fish. 

Actually a lot of the TFK members browse this particular forum, so you'll get almost the same people helping you either here or there!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh fudge... oh well lol. I guess I made two posts then. I posted the other one in the correct place though "fresh water aquariums"


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I was looking at the Cichlids. They are pretty dang colorful and a handful of them would probably like a big ole 55 gallon to themselves.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Not much more than a handful. Those things need a lot of room. 55 gallons is _tiny _for an African tank.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh yeah, that I know lol. They would be neat though... It's a definite posibility


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well you could do like a billion shell dwelling cichlids lol, well not literally that number... 

Maybe keep some platies along with another fish?


----------

